# CBD oils for inflammation and anxiety



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyone using and what brand do you recommend


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

CBD oils? I get pre race anxiety. more info please


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

azimiut said:


> CBD oils? I get pre race anxiety. more info please


I'm only learning just myself so I don't know how much of a help I can be. CBD stands for canabidiol and as you can guess it is derived from marijuana. CBD products carry the relaxant effects but none of the psychotropic. I do know I was given some CBD Ointment for my hand and it works really well. seems to relax me as well. I predict the CBD industry is going to be huge as an alternative to the opioid crisis. Here's a little side story, the girl at my daughters high school was having 3 to 4 seizures a day and is now down to about one every few weeks from CBD's. Ben greenfield did an informative piece on it which is what got me interested in researching it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

My cousin works in that field regarding cannabis related Items. He works with a licenced grower in cali. I didnt know it was called CBD. I know many people that it has helped but to some its the big bad wolf. unfortunately my job sees it as the big bad wolf as well and I cannot use it.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

It’s a shame it’s so vilified


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

There are many things the are "scary" to people but so many more benefits than chemical pharm. But that is the problem is big pharm and insurance companies.


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

https://floydsofleadville.com/product/tincture-1200mg/

Can't speak to this brand specifically but it's one of the few I know you can order over the internet. I buy mine locally from a naturopath.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

ATLRB said:


> https://floydsofleadville.com/product/tincture-1200mg/
> 
> Can't speak to this brand specifically but it's one of the few I know you can order over the internet. I buy mine locally from a naturopath.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you ATLRB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

I often take half of a low-dose Chill Pill an hour or two before bed. Half a pill is 2.5 mg. I have rarely have a problem falling asleep, but sometimes I wake up anxious at 3 or 4 and can't get back to sleep. If I've taken the CBD, I may not go right back to sleep, but when I lay in bed I'm very relaxed and at peace. My better half uses Care By Design sublingual spray at night. Same idea. If you have smoked pot before, some of the sensations will be familiar to you. But it's all very mild. We have been using it regularly for about 2 years. No hangovers, no side effects. That said, I don't know if they've had any effect on inflammation.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

babybabe said:


> I often take half of a low-dose Chill Pill an hour or two before bed. Half a pill is 2.5 mg. I have rarely have a problem falling asleep, but sometimes I wake up anxious at 3 or 4 and can't get back to sleep. If I've taken the CBD, I may not go right back to sleep, but when I lay in bed I'm very relaxed and at peace. My better half uses Care By Design sublingual spray at night. Same idea. If you have smoked pot before, some of the sensations will be familiar to you. But it's all very mild. We have been using it regularly for about 2 years. No hangovers, no side effects. That said, I don't know if they've had any effect on inflammation.


Hey thanks, I ended up buying some oil and salve from charlottes web. I find myself using the salve more often especially before bed. I mentioned inflammation because of an article put out by Ben Greenfield, just Google it if you're interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

Glad you found something that works for you. Lots of info in that article, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

If you want something that's proven safe and is effective for both of the symptoms in the tread title, try either flaxseed or fish oil. If you are suffering from both you most likely have a deficiency in omega-3 fatty acids.

After those above it gets a bit dicey for side effects. Valerian root is probably fine but may raise some liver enzymes. I would avoid Kava for sure. You can try GABA but supposedly it does not cross the blood brain barrier so it's theoretically useless. 5-HTP also has a lot of side effects like Kava does, so tryptophan may be better (it's converted to 5-HTP as needed by the brain). However, a certain percentage of people have a partial block in tryptophan -> 5-HTP conversion, and those people probably need pharmaceuticals directly to bypass this metabolic block in the pathway. A lot of people self-medicate for anxiety with marijuana or alcohol, but at that point it's best to talk to your doctor about more conventional treatments.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

richj8990 said:


> If you want something that's proven safe and is effective for both of the symptoms in the tread title, try either flaxseed or fish oil. If you are suffering from both you most likely have a deficiency in omega-3 fatty acids.
> 
> After those above it gets a bit dicey for side effects. Valerian root is probably fine but may raise some liver enzymes. I would avoid Kava for sure. You can try GABA but supposedly it does not cross the blood brain barrier so it's theoretically useless. 5-HTP also has a lot of side effects like Kava does, so tryptophan may be better (it's converted to 5-HTP as needed by the brain). However, a certain percentage of people have a partial block in tryptophan -> 5-HTP conversion, and those people probably need pharmaceuticals directly to bypass this metabolic block in the pathway. A lot of people self-medicate for anxiety with marijuana or alcohol, but at that point it's best to talk to your doctor about more conventional treatments.


Thanks, I was taking 1200mg of fish oil but ran out, I will also look into flaxseed which I heard is a good Prevention supplement for prostate health which is a problem in my family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slyvest (Apr 15, 2018)

Cbd is a great alternative. You can get it with no thc and it will definitely help. If it wasn't for the stigma that goes with marijuana in society, people might realize it is a very effective medication for many ailments.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

Do some research before you purchase, CBD is made from hemp, not actual marijuana. Even though it is made from hemp it still has very very low levels of THC and you run the risk of popping a positive drug test. The other big issue with buying CBD is finding the real deal that has Verifiable proof of concentrations. A independent lab tested 83 CBD products from 31 online suppliers/manufactures and only a few of those products even tested within 10 percent of their actual labels, most were very low and not even close to what the labels projected and none of them were accurate. That paints a very bleak picture.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Fish oil and Currcumin (needs to be C3 to be absorbed well) are better for inflammation. CDB is good for anxiety but a lot of the anti-inflammatory aspects of Cannabis is found to be from THC and 2 other chemicals. I'd do currcumin C3 and CBD. Add fish oil and your golden.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

DaleinTexas said:


> Do some research before you purchase, CBD is made from hemp, not actual marijuana. Even though it is made from hemp it still has very very low levels of THC and you run the risk of popping a positive drug test. The other big issue with buying CBD is finding the real deal that has Verifiable proof of concentrations. A independent lab tested 83 CBD products from 31 online suppliers/manufactures and only a few of those products even tested within 10 percent of their actual labels, most were very low and not even close to what the labels projected and none of them were accurate. That paints a very bleak picture.


this. I just listened to a podcast about such CBD oils and it said that many are cheaply made and not properly distilled and contain some THC. Probably not enough to be popular with dopeheads, but enough to get fired if you work for an employer that has a drug policy. Basically all risk without the gain 

It said to look for the content to be "jeigjigdfigjdfigjdfigdfigfjgjdfgjdfk" to be on the safe side. Sorry, I wasn't interested enough in CBD oil to actually remember the word, but it was that long. BTW, most if not all food supplements are not regulated by the FDA. So manufacturers can label them any way they want. If it says 1,000 mg Vitamin A, it could have 20mg, 0 mg, or 10,000 mg and still be totally legal. With that I'm not taking any supplements. and the THC levels are probably too low to be of interest to DEA.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

HerrKaLeun said:


> this. I just listened to a podcast about such CBD oils and it said that many are cheaply made and not properly distilled and contain some THC. Probably not enough to be popular with dopeheads, but enough to get fired if you work for an employer that has a drug policy. Basically all risk without the gain
> 
> It said to look for the content to be "jeigjigdfigjdfigjdfigdfigfjgjdfgjdfk" to be on the safe side. Sorry, I wasn't interested enough in CBD oil to actually remember the word, but it was that long. BTW, most if not all food supplements are not regulated by the FDA. So manufacturers can label them any way they want. If it says 1,000 mg Vitamin A, it could have 20mg, 0 mg, or 10,000 mg and still be totally legal. With that I'm not taking any supplements. and the THC levels are probably too low to be of interest to DEA.


The main players post there lab results with thc content. Not worried, cbd works wonders for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

injected59 said:


> The main players post there lab results with thc content. Not worried, cbd works wonders for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem with non FDA substances is that content label may be way off actual content.

On another podcast I heard how lobbying got the FDA to not regulate those substances.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

HerrKaLeun said:


> The problem with non FDA substances is that content label may be way off actual content.
> 
> On another podcast I heard how lobbying got the FDA to not regulate those substances.


I'd wager me life savings that consuming cbd from the top five producers is still far healthier than eating chips and pop once a week. I'll take my chances.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

does it show up on a piss/drug test?


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

useport80 said:


> does it show up on a piss/drug test?


Depends on how much THC it contains..


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

"Hemp contains a very low concentration of THC (0.3% or less), Marijuana is abundant in THC with concentrations between 15% to 40%."

I'm trying hemp-derived cbd oil for my old dog and cat. No conclusion yet. Seems to keep my old cat quiet though.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

I just chew khat. Gives me that extra competitive edge. The Mogadishu Munch.


----------



## Robbeh (Jan 1, 2017)

I've tried several brands and Happy Mutant has been my favorite: https://happymutantcbd.com/

I mostly use the softgels or tincture as a sleep aid whenever I'm particularly wiped out and the topicals for targeting specific aches and pains, I've been amazed at how effective it is for that.


----------



## unequaledcali (Aug 30, 2020)

Ive tried CBD oils, isolate, and flower. All 3 provided a relaxing/calming effect. The isolate had the strongest effect, while smoking the flower had the fastest effect.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I tried a couple different brands and neither worked for me


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

My wife has been using CBDA for a while now and doesn't think there's a noticeable effect.

Update: Just spoke with her about it she thinks it might be doing something for pain so she's going to continue it.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

I've had good results mixing tbd with lotion and massaging directly into sore/strained muscles. The pain relief is almost immediate.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I tried CBD gummies a few times. Didn't do dick. No reduction in pain/inflammation, no noticeable help in sleeping. It did make me get up in the middle of the night to pee like a racehorse, though. So there's that.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

wayold said:


> I tried CBD gummies a few times. Didn't do dick. No reduction in pain/inflammation, no noticeable help in sleeping. It did make me get up in the middle of the night to pee like a racehorse, though. So there's that.


Not sure if cannabis is legal in your neck of the woods but try some actual indica THC gummies. They will make you sleep like a baby!


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Steve Adams said:


> Not sure if cannabis is legal in your neck of the woods but try some actual indica THC gummies. They will make you sleep like a baby!


THC edibles are a whole different ballgame than CBD. I've tried some of them and about 25-30mg is my limit. Even then it's more a recreational product than a sleep aid. For some reason modern THC products give me the sensation that there's a bright light on overhead (even with my eyes closed in a dark room). Interesting effect, but not good at all for sleeping. I used to really like dope, but I guess (along with everything else) I have an old man's biochemistry now.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

wayold said:


> THC edibles are a whole different ballgame than CBD. I've tried some of them and about 25-30mg is my limit. Even then it's more a recreational product than a sleep aid. For some reason modern THC products give me the sensation that there's a bright light on overhead (even with my eyes closed in a dark room). Interesting effect, but not good at all for sleeping. I used to really like dope, but I guess (along with everything else) I have an old man's biochemistry now.


Maybe try taking 5-10mg. It doesn't take much. Take it about 30 min before bedtime. It has to be indica strain. I find it great for helping my sleep. I use a herb vape with various different bud strains and it helps with my aches, concentration and just getting a good high without hangovers.


----------



## Buchigon (10 mo ago)

I'm currently taking treatment for anxiety. Decided to give it a try to a clinic after reading the information on their site Treatment for Anxiety Disorder | FHE Health Florida. I'm taking now a combination of psychotherapy and medications, but my prescription doesn't contain CBD oils. I'm also doing meditation, breathing exercises, yoga, and acupuncture. Do you think I should try this CBD oil? I'm actually following everything my doctors told me and it seems to be ok. But maybe I could add this to my treatment for better results. I know that anxiety can't be fully cured but it can be effectively managed. What do you say?


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Buchigon said:


> I'm currently taking treatment for anxiety. Decided to give it a try to a clinic after reading the information on their site Treatment for Anxiety Disorder | FHE Health Florida. I'm taking now a combination of psychotherapy and medications, but my prescription doesn't contain CBD oils. I'm also doing meditation, breathing exercises, yoga, and acupuncture. Do you think I should try this CBD oil? I'm actually following everything my doctors told me and it seems to be ok. But maybe I could add this to my treatment for better results. I know that anxiety can't be fully cured but it can be effectively managed. What do you say?


I think you owe it to yourself to try what ever it takes to make you feel good. I know that cannabis works great for me.


----------



## BernadetteMorrisonuU (Nov 29, 2020)

Marijuana is a really great option for those who have persistent anxiety conditions. This will help you a lot if you are experiencing such a condition and do not know how to deal with it. As for whether it will show up on the tests. Then if you are smoking it, then I believe that yes. For example, as for me, I used the oil that I ordered with stateofmindlabs.com . When I took the test after consumption, nothing was found. A very interesting point.


----------



## thegreendoctorcbduk (2 mo ago)

The Green Doctor CBD Oil UK


----------

